
Ask HN: How often do you read academic papers? - vivekseth
I don&#x27;t read academic papers very often, but I have found myself reading them more frequently in the past few years. Mainly these papers are on topics I&#x27;m curious about and are sometimes also tangentially related to my work. The topics I&#x27;m mainly interested in right now are Databases, Distributed Systems, and Programming Languages.<p>How often do you read academic papers?<p>If you do read academic papers, what topics do you read about?
======
jacksonpollock
not often. the titles can be interesting, but the format can be long and
difficult to decipher. instead i often default to the executive summaries of
industry reports and white papers. it's more operational and less theoretical
i find.

